# Keine Berechtigung #2

## max1mo

Hi

ich ba in hier gesucht aber mein problem war nicht zu finden.

Ich habe bischen mit Sicherheit experimentiert und das was gentoo vorschlägt gemacht nun kann ich meine eigenen programme nicht mehr ausführen.

Weisst jemand woran das liegt? Vielleicht an PAM?

Vorher gings.

VIelen dank im voraus

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> ich ba in hier gesucht aber mein problem war nicht zu finden.
> 
> Ich habe bischen mit Sicherheit experimentiert und das was gentoo vorschlägt gemacht nun kann ich meine eigenen programme nicht mehr ausführen.
> ...

 

was heißt, du kannst sie nicht ausführen?

----------

## reyneke

Könntest Du bitte mal die Rechte einer Datei posten, die Du nicht ausführen kannst und die Gruppenzugehörigkeiten des Users, mit dem Du sie ausführen willst. 

Mit ws außer PAM hast Du denn noch bei Deinen Experimenten herumgespielt? Schon versucht, das Ganze schrittweise wieder rückgängig zu machen und zwischendurch immer zu probieren, ob man ein Programm ausführen kann? Oder geht gar nix mehr (kein ls, cd, vi/nano, etc.)?

HTH,

reyneke.

----------

## max1mo

alle programme wie ping die gehen und ich habe auch alles rückgängig gemacht und noch env-update und etc-update ausgeführt

ohne ergebnisse.

```
8 -rwx------ maximo users 7045 argumente 
```

langsam glaube ich dass was anderen dahintersteckt nur weiss nicht was  :Sad: 

bei 

```
./argumente
```

kriege ich keine Berechtigung

----------

## pablo_supertux

Kannst du diese Programme als root ausführen? Ich sehe, dass rwx------ Rechte und das hieße, dass nur roo sie ausführen könnte (ls, cd, usw). Dann log dich als root ein und ändere mit chmod die Rechte.

----------

## max1mo

da du hier "veteran" bist erspare ich mir meine bemerkung

als eigentümer und als root geht es nicht ausführen

aber ich habs geändert und hat nix geholofen

----------

## reyneke

Also, ich hatte auch schon ähnliche Probleme mit einem korrupten Dateisystem. Falls Du in letzter Zeit Überläufe oder Abstürze (auch Warmstarts) hattest, wäre es ein Ansatzpunkt, mal zu fsck'en.

gruß,

reyneke.

P.S.: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Deinem "argumente" und "Programmen wie ping und so", bzw. welche Programme sind das?

----------

## max1mo

weil das mein eigengecodedes programm dass argumente heisst ist

ich habe auch andere eigene programme probiert und die gleicher fehlermeldung

EDIT:

wie kann ich das denn machen? es geht nur bei booten  :Laughing: 

Und bei jedem start werde die partitionen eh geprüft und wenn ich einen fehler hätte der würde es mir schon sagen denke ich?

EDIT:

oh! ich habs

als ich root war habe ich auf C zugegriffen und auf linux-partition kopiert danach habe ich eigentümer auf maximo gewechselt und dabei habe ich ganzes verz mit chmod geändert (glaube ic) deshalb gings net

als ich jetzt das programm in /root kopiert habe und ausgeführt dann hatts funktioniert.

und vielen dank für die ganze hilfe

das hätt echt keiner gewusst  :Cool: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> da du hier "veteran" bist erspare ich mir meine bemerkung
> 
> 

 

was heißt denn das? Geht es dir gut?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> als eigentümer und als root geht es nicht ausführen
> 
> 

 

woher soll ich wissen, dass root sie nicht ausführen kann, wenn du das nicht sagst? Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt.  :Confused: 

----------

## Deever

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> als ich root war habe ich auf C zugegriffen und auf linux-partition kopiert danach habe ich eigentümer auf maximo gewechselt und dabei habe ich ganzes verz mit chmod geändert (glaube ic) deshalb gings net
> 
> als ich jetzt das programm in /root kopiert habe und ausgeführt dann hatts funktioniert.

 

```
$ cat /dev/glaskugel

PEBKAC

$ 
```

Du geizt hier mit Angaben, rückst die auch nicht mal auf Anfrage raus und wirst dann noch ausfällig, wenn man fragt! Noch alle Latten am Zaun?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## reyneke

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> wie kann ich das denn machen? es geht nur bei booten 
> ...

 

Naja, schonmal was von 'ner Livecd gehört?

----------

## max1mo

bei

cat /dev/glaskugel

sagt er er kann nicht finden   :Twisted Evil: 

und ich soll neuinstallieren  :Laughing: 

----------

## Schnitzel

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> bei
> 
> cat /dev/glaskugel
> 
> sagt er er kann nicht finden  
> ...

 

Ironie nicht mitbekommen??

Also ein höflicher Umgangston ist die halbe Miete.

MfG

----------

## Anarcho

Ein höflicher Umgangston und eine verständliche Sprache mit allen Satzbausteinen und möglichst ohne grobe Rechtschreibfehler dienen auch dem Verständnis deiner Posts...da würde ich mal nachdenken.

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir, es wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie deine Mount-tabelle aussieht (mount ohne paramter):

kann es sein das du die Partition auf der das Programm liegt mit noexec gemountet hast??

----------

## max1mo

ich hab das jetzt überall wieder nachgeschaut und eins weiss ich es liegt an entweder /home - Verzeichnis oder an dem user selbst.

```
id: users, wheel, audio, disk, floppy, cdrom

bei der /home partition habe ich nur defaults,user 
```

und ich krieg immer noch die Fehlermeldung.

es geht nur mit root in /root mein Programm auszuführen, als user: wenn ich ein mkdir mache und das programm in das verzeichnis kopiere habe ich den selben fehler.

Und ich habe jetzt meine dateien in 0760 geändert und geht trotzdem nicht. Also es liegt nicht am Zugriffsrechten.

Und das war als witz gedacht, wer hätts gedacht dass  man daran noch nachdenkt.

Ein höflicher Umgangston  ist das A und O. 

----------

## amne

Wenn ihr euch nicht benehmt gibts eine Woche Glaskugelverbot, also bitte nehmt euch im Umgangston etwas zurück.

----------

## c07

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich sehe, dass rwx------ Rechte und das hieße, dass nur roo sie ausführen könnte (ls, cd, usw).

 

Das ist im Allgemeinen natürlich wirklich falsch, und hier waren ausnahmsweise sogar genügend Angaben vorhanden, um sagen zu können, dass es auch im Speziellen falsch ist. Aber Deever hat hier auch völlig Recht.

----------

## max1mo

ich hab doch alles gesagt

was braucht ihr denn noch?

----------

## Stormkings

in irgendeinem post tauchte gerade auf, dass /home eine eigene partition ist. 

ist die zufällig mit noexec gemountet? dann könnte es daran liegen.

----------

## Deever

 *amne wrote:*   

> Wenn ihr euch nicht benehmt gibts eine Woche Glaskugelverbot

 Glaskugelverbot? Dann muß man $LUSER ja gleich zuflamen, wenn man keine Glaskugel mehr verwenden darf!  :Wink:  (SCNR)

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> ich hab doch alles gesagt
> 
> was braucht ihr denn noch?

 Die Ausgabe von 'mount' zum Beispiel?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## max1mo

```
/dev/hda6 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda3 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda7 on /usr type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda8 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda9 on /var type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda10 on /tmp type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
```

----------

## reyneke

Andere Frage: was ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung. 

Du schreibst "kriege ich keine Berechtigung". Das ist etwas ungenau. 

Die Berechtigung zum Ausführen solltest Du bereits haben ( du hast ja schließlich rwx-Rechte - siehe dein ls-Zitat ). Vielleicht bezieht sich die Meldung ja auf etwas, das Dein Programm machen soll. Irgendeine Aktion oder ein Systemaufruf, die/den Du als profaner User nicht ausführen darfst. Vielleicht hilft es auch, den Code des Programms selbst zu posten.

Cya,

reyneke.

----------

## max1mo

Fehlermeldung:

```
bash - programm - Keine Berechtigung
```

mehr steht da auch nicht.

zum programm, es liegt nicht am programm, keine systemspäzifischen funktionen.

habe auch ein hello, welt gemacht und gings auch nicht.

----------

## reyneke

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> bash - programm - Keine Berechtigung
> ```
> ...

 

Das steht in deiner Shell nach Aufruf des Programms? Ziemlich komische Fehlermeldung für die Bash IMHO. 

Wäre es zuviel verlangt, wenn du uns sagen könntest, welcher Programm/Skriptsprache du dich befleißigst? 

Lief denn das Programm auch schon vor deinen Spielereien mit der Security?

----------

## c07

Die Meldung ist schon ungefähr normal, wie man z.B. so überprüfen kann:

```
(LC_MESSAGES=de_DE; /dev/null)
```

Ich würd ja immer noch ein fsck empfehlen. Insbesondere bei Reiser sind solche Effekte bekanntermaßen kein Einzelfall, und beim Booten wird üblicherweise gar nichts Wesentliches überprüft, sofern keine offensichtlichen Auffälligkeiten gefunden werden.

----------

## max1mo

 *Quote:*   

> beim Booten wird üblicherweise gar nichts Wesentliches überprüft, sofern keine offensichtlichen Auffälligkeiten gefunden werden.

 

dann sag mir bitte wie ich ein FS umounten soll das gemountet ist und nicht unmounten geht?

----------

## reyneke

 *max1mo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   beim Booten wird üblicherweise gar nichts Wesentliches überprüft, sofern keine offensichtlichen Auffälligkeiten gefunden werden. 
> 
> dann sag mir bitte wie ich ein FS umounten soll das gemountet ist und nicht unmounten geht?

 

Sag mal, liest du unsere Postings überhaupt? In meinem dritten hab ich dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß das mittels einer LiveCD geht, wenn's deine root-Partition ist oder eine andere Partition, die im laufenden System nicht geumountet werden kann.

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, schonmal was von 'ner Livecd gehört?

 

... oder war das zu subtil?

Und wenn Du die Fehlermeldung bloß so umschreibst, wie du sie verstehst und nicht, wie sie wirklich lautet, dann ist das nicht unbedingt eine hilfreiche Information.

Manchmal liegt's genau an den Dingen, die man nicht näher betrachtet, weil man sich so sicher ist, daß es daran nicht liegen kann. Ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung.

----------

## max1mo

das programm ist in C

und ich habe auch ein fsack gemacht

keine besserung

und vor der sicherheitssache lief es schon

----------

## Earthwings

Was sind das denn für "Sicherheitssachen", die du gemacht hast?

----------

## max1mo

die auf der gentoo page steht 

hab bischen login und pam verändert

habe alles wieder zurückeditiert

----------

## Earthwings

 *max1mo wrote:*   

> die auf der gentoo page steht 
> 
> hab bischen login und pam verändert
> 
> habe alles wieder zurückeditiert

 

Sicher? Dann würds doch gehen, oder?

----------

